# Yep, another Fragbox Group Buy



## Nicole

Fragbox: www.fragbox.ca

You can send me your coral wishlist via PM by copying and pasting the link to the specified coral. 
After I have confirmation that your corals are reserved, payment can be made to me via paypal or cash in person.
The list you send me MUST BE FOR CERTAIN, the only changes will be additions.

Free shipping reached.
The deadline to get your order and payment in is Wednesday 12th.
Pick up is on Friday 14th, after I go get and sort out the corals which is around 11am. 
PM me for my number and address, and include your contact number.

I will inform March of any missing/DOA frags but it is your job to email a picture of your frag(s) to him and sort it out if need be.

Also, if you can bring a bag or whatever to place your corals in that'd be great. I'm running out from the previous gazillion group buys 

Thank you for all those contributing.


----------



## Claudia

I will when I have some money, won't b this month tho lol


----------



## scott tang

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tn23

flying like hot cakes 
Still gotta bring you your frags next time I swing by.


----------



## zhasan

I'll be down this time depending on what's available!


----------



## Nicole

You can check the site  www.fragbox.ca



zhasan said:


> I'll be down this time depending on what's available!


----------



## gklaw

Nicole turned Fragbox representative? Your little tank is pretty full. Time to upsize. 
Let' see how fast this one comes together first. Have some travelling coming up.


----------



## JTang

I have a frag or 2 that March is gonna replaced. I might buy a couple but no more than that. My new African tank has emptied my pocket!


----------



## icecool

I am interested in a couple of frags so I'm in.


----------



## scott tang

i love thoes sunburst but never had any before


----------



## fragbox

sunburst are very bright, ship well and grow fast

adding some new pieces today : )

March


----------



## Claudia

March can u please stop adding? Lol


----------



## JTang

Exactly! Or I will be applying for a second mortgage soon... Lol

Alright, I will take couple of acans. PM'd you, Nicole.

http://fragbox.ca/coral-frags/coral-frags/a51-radioactive-acan/

http://fragbox.ca/coral-frags/coral-frags/a53-pink-cotton-candy-acan/


----------



## Mega

Claudia said:


> March can u please stop adding? Lol


I second that... I gotta stop adding to the list...


----------



## scott tang

ok if were on i want
Green Electric Lazor Zoos 3 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
Sunburst Zoas 1 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
Small American Pie Zoa Frag Wysiwyg - Fragbox
A48 Pluto Acan - Fragbox
total 75


----------



## Nicole

Looks like people want it to happen so it shall. Let's aim to make it a quicker one than last time lol..


----------



## MOLOTO

Hi Nicole.

Here's our order:

MIxed Zoa Frag 1 Wysiwyg $12.00	
MIxed Zoa Frag 1 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
Mixed Zoa Frag 2 Wysiwyg $15.00	
Mixed Zoa Frag 2 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
Lemon Lime Zoos 2 Wysiwyg $25.00	
Lemon Lime Zoos 2 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
A22 Acan	$25.00	
A22 Acan - Fragbox
4 items Subtotal: $77.00


----------



## Nicole

gklaw said:


> Nicole turned Fragbox representative? Your little tank is pretty full. Time to upsize.
> Let' see how fast this one comes together first. Have some travelling coming up.


I wish, then I'd actually get paid!  And my little tank is neevverrrr too full


----------



## Nicole

PM me too so I have record of it.



MOLOTO said:


> Hi Nicole.
> 
> Here's our order:
> 
> MIxed Zoa Frag 1 Wysiwyg $12.00
> MIxed Zoa Frag 1 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
> Mixed Zoa Frag 2 Wysiwyg $15.00
> Mixed Zoa Frag 2 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
> Lemon Lime Zoos 2 Wysiwyg $25.00
> Lemon Lime Zoos 2 Wysiwyg - Fragbox
> A22 Acan	$25.00
> A22 Acan - Fragbox
> 4 items Subtotal: $77.00


----------



## scott tang

pm march ask for mony lol wee should all pich in 5 bucs or a frag lol


----------



## Nicole

scott tang said:


> pm march ask for mony lol wee should all pich in 5 bucs or a frag lol


Lol of course not, it's no biggie.


----------



## scott tang

Nicole said:


> Lol of course not, it's no biggie.


i bring a frag every time your doing a servace well and my tank is geting crowded


----------



## fragbox

adding new stuff this evening and tomorrow


----------



## Dempsey

I've put myself down for A45 Crater Acan
A45 Crater Acan - Fragbox


----------



## Nicole

100 bucks to go!  Very good start, hopefully this will be a quick one.


----------



## gklaw

That is pretty fast. I have $45 credit from March that I could use up. PM you later.

Gord


----------



## icecool

Wait for me Nicole! I'm in too!


----------



## Nicole

$65 to go


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> $65 to go


Wow Speedy!


----------



## gklaw

JTang said:


> Wow Speedy!


Filled that last night already


----------



## Nicole

Just waiting for March to respond now. Are there dates anyone CAN'T do? Is this Friday good for everyone?


----------



## JTang

gklaw said:


> Filled that last night already


You're da Man! :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicole

New Rics going up tonight.


----------



## neoh

My livestock from the last one didn't turn out too well. I'll have to pass on shipping corals, too much risk involved!


----------



## JTang

neoh said:


> My livestock from the last one didn't turn out too well. I'll have to pass on shipping corals, too much risk involved!


2 of my palys have issue too but March is willing to replace them for free so its all good...


----------



## neoh

JTang said:


> 2 of my palys have issue too but March is willing to replace them for free so its all good...


I'd assume it's too late. I got some gobstopper zoas, I put the frag in the tank and it opened up the next day, the day after that it closed up and hasn't been opened since, and has almost melted away by now.


----------



## scott tang

when tonight new rics up ?


----------



## Nicole

A member may not be available to make it this Friday. Is everyone okay with next Wed?


----------



## Dempsey

Any week day is fine for me.


----------



## zhasan

Yes, I cant make it for this Friday either. I'm good with Wednesday next week! When is the deadline for placing an order?


----------



## Mega

Wed. sounds good


----------



## Nicole

zhasan said:


> Yes, I cant make it for this Friday either. I'm good with Wednesday next week! When is the deadline for placing an order?


Can you make it next Friday? Everyone okay with next Friday, the 14th?


----------



## Dempsey

I'd actually _prefer_ Wednesday.


----------



## Nicole

Dempsey said:


> I'd actually _prefer_ Wednesday.


The member actually gets back on Wednesday so I don't think he can pick up then


----------



## MOLOTO

Hi Nicole, FRIDAY works better for us also.

Cheers


----------



## icecool

I'm okay with next Friday.
Thanks Nicole!


----------



## fragbox

just pmed you neoh about the zoos if anyone has any trouble whatsoever please PM us we are happy to replace it for you free of charge.
Everyone should get what they paid for and your satisifaction is our #1 goal!

just added handful of really nice Caribbean ricorida

Shrooms and Rics - Fragbox


----------



## scott tang

if he wants il hold his frags wends day is better for me


----------



## zhasan

Nicole said:


> Can you make it next Friday? Everyone okay with next Friday, the 14th?


wednesday and friday both work for me.


----------



## JTang

I will be off both this n next Friday. Wednesday is possible too but I won't be able to pick up until 7pm.


----------



## Nicole

I think Friday looks best for most people. If you can't come let me know and I will hold your frags for you.


----------



## JTang

Sounds great! Thanks Nicole!


----------



## neoh

March was kind to replace the gobstopper zoas that didn't make it. I will be working a 80 hour work week, I doubt I can stop by until the following week!


----------



## MOLOTO

Thanks for organizing everything. We'll be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## scott tang

il be there 4-5 ish if thats ok


----------



## Nicole

neoh said:


> March was kind to replace the gobstopper zoas that didn't make it. I will be working a 80 hour work week, I doubt I can stop by until the following week!


Want me to hold it for you then or?


----------



## Nicole

Can you guys also PM me if you have any replacements that need to be sent out on this order? That way I will include it in the final list so it's organized for March.


----------



## Nicole

scott tang said:


> il be there 4-5 ish if thats ok


Yes that's fine.


----------



## Nicole

Deadline is tomorrow.


----------



## Nicole

Today is the last day. I will be sending in the order in the evening.


----------



## Mega

Sorry Nicole, I cannot pickup the frags on Fri. as I won't be working in the office. Can you please help me hold the frags in your tank until Monday? Thx.


----------



## Nicole

OK depends on the time though.



Mega said:


> Sorry Nicole, I cannot pickup the frags on Fri. as I won't be working in the office. Can you please help me hold the frags in your tank until Monday? Thx.


----------



## Nicole

Order sent in. See you guys on Fri. Please let me know the time if you haven't already!


----------



## Dempsey

I'll be there around 5


----------



## Aquapin

Not sure if I mentioned in the PM, I will be there between 5:30-6:30.


----------



## Nicole

Corals are here!


----------



## icecool

Wahoo. Awesome Nicole! Will see you a bit later today.


----------



## Dempsey

I can actually come a bit earlier, between 2:00 and 3:00


----------



## scott tang

got my stuff looks great !


----------



## Nicole

Everyone okay with their order? Thanks March for being so easy going and good about the replacements!


----------



## gklaw

Unlike last shipment. Zoa open almost as soon as it hits the tank.

Only little surprise is the Ducan is shipped unattached to anything. Nor a big deal and makes it easier to plug into a hole and blend into the rock work any way 

Yes March has been extremely easy and nice with the replacement =)


----------



## scott tang

who has pics ! lol


----------



## gklaw

scott tang said:


> who has pics ! lol


Send me your tel for picture :lol: Just kidding ?


----------



## icecool

Still have zoas that haven't opened but looks healthy. I'll give them some time to open.


----------



## Aquapin

Very happy with my frags once again, everything opened up fine. The volcanic frost mushrooms are eye popping bright and colorful.


----------



## davej

I'm with Scott, lets see some pictures! = )


----------



## JTang

Aquapin said:


> Very happy with my frags once again, everything opened up fine. The volcanic frost mushrooms are eye popping bright and colorful.


I thought about getting that too. Now you're making me jealous! Lol. Let's see some pics. I will post mine once they have fully opened.


----------



## Dempsey

Not the greatest representation of what it looks like in my tank, but here's the new acan and some zoas.


----------



## JTang

Here are my new acans, ricordea and the replacement palys. Most have opened up n looking great. Color should improve once they have settled in.


----------



## scott tang

whats that last paly jtang ?


----------



## JTang

scott tang said:


> whats that last paly jtang ?


They are supposed to be pinkish. Will see...


----------



## Mega

Here is my Red/Yellow Favia from last order. It's is growing out slowly now. However, it is still nothing like what is pictured on website. The crater is smaller and green instead of yellow... oh well, at least it is a healthy frag. So, do you guys think this is the dragon soul favia?


----------



## Tn23

^ looks like a favia, I picked up one awhile ago from fragalot. They grow pretty quick!


----------



## Mega

Tn23 said:


> ^ looks like a favia, I picked up one awhile ago from fragalot. They grow pretty quick!


lol... I should've posted my pic under the fragalot thread. Yes, my favia is from Burc too. I can't complain much since the frag is healthy, just that it doesn't look like what I am expecting. All my other Sps (except the DOA teal table) are looking good, I just needed to give them more time to color up to know if I got the correct pieces.


----------

